# Intel P4 Oveclocked to 7.1 Ghz



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys see the link below it says  that intel p4 is overclocked to 7.1 Ghz.

*www.techspot.com/news/18367-P4-Overclocker-reaches-71Ghz-Stable.html


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2005)

where is the screen shot...?? there isnt any one the link... hmm...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2005)

hmm, can ny body give a link to intel's 10 ghz clockin ?


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 17, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> where is the screen shot...?? there isnt any one the link... hmm...



I am also trying for the screen shot........


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2005)

They must have palnted an ac power plant over the procy to cool it


----------



## saptak (Aug 18, 2005)

Well Its pretty intense stUff........
Yaar, Japs ko aur koi kaam nahi hai kya!!!! Messing n tinkering with and inventing weird Technology.   Guess thery r born with a Silicon Spoon


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2005)

Add in thier brains and not mouths ...


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 18, 2005)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> They must have palnted an ac power plant over the procy to cool it



This thing is fit to run in anartica.........


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 18, 2005)

shivaranjan.b said:
			
		

> saurav_cheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you'll find the whole info with the screenshots *here*


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 18, 2005)

*@busyanuj*


Good work. The cooling is awesome. How much would such a cooling system would cost?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 18, 2005)

hey hey that would cost 20 k ?????

10 k ????????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

what wud cost ?
K, even in antarica the ice wud melt...
Best sent to pluto...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 21, 2005)

the prometeia mach II GT phase change cooling system will cost bout 50k


----------



## escape7 (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish i could increase the speed of my 1ghz p-III


----------



## demoninside (Aug 21, 2005)

do u even know guys hw much lequid nitrogen cooling system costs.................

hmmmmmmmmmmm will take hell lot of money,

i nearly blow off my procy as i tried to overclock it(2.8Gz) to 4.2(Gz),

so pls don't try this it can blow u off.


----------



## cryptid (Sep 7, 2005)

shivaranjan.b said:
			
		

> sidewinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man they used Liquid Nitrogen to cool the thing down i think Liquid nitrogens temperatur is way too below the temperature of antartica


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 15, 2005)

I think pluto may blow off either it shud b sent to da tenth plznet to cool down.

Btw can any 1 define his cooling system. what did he used n how much did it costed?

Also i'm having an AMD 1800+ proc. can any 1 tell me how to overclock my proccy. its speed is 1.1 GHz. i want to overclock it to a small extent upto where it is safe to do so n it shud not blow off.

Anindya Srivastava


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 16, 2005)

It is really a unbelievable fact.....


----------



## vignesh (Sep 16, 2005)

YA unbelievable


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> I think pluto may blow off either it shud b sent to da tenth plznet to cool down.
> 
> Btw can any 1 define his cooling system. what did he used n how much did it costed?
> 
> ...



Try this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=442

And a cooling system is a gadget/device to keep ur system brrr... cold to increase its life time and speed !

And the tenth planet has not been caught by a sattelite till now !


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 17, 2005)

Caught ya!


ur location is in INDIA


   

nice location.


let me know prices of such coolings systems n their providers

Anindya


----------



## ammusk (Sep 17, 2005)

neat man


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> The Incredible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not mentioned there.

Also, mine one's FSB is 133 but it works at 100 only. cant understand why.

Help needed.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 9, 2005)

Will they over clocked processer available in market??


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 9, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Try this
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=442
> 
> And a cooling system is a gadget/device to keep ur system brrr... cold to increase its life time and speed !
> ...



Planet Name: 2003 UB 313 (code name: Xena)

Read:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_UB313

*www.gps.caltech.edu/~mbrown/planetlila/index.html

*www.nasa.gov/vision/universe/solarsystem/newplanet-072905-images.html  [NASA]


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> (code name: Xena)



The one which i heard was perhaps Sedna.

Hey guys plz try 2 help me.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 9, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> sujithtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am talking abt the 10th planet. If u r also saying abt the same thing go to the links i have provided. It has been clearly mentioned that its temporarily name Xena after the TC series Xena:The warrior princess


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

Well!

I read abt it last year. don't remember. but i remember dat da name mentioned there was Sedna n it was abt 10th planet. mns da talk was of a tenth planet.


----------



## kato (Oct 9, 2005)

The moon to Xena is named Cabrielle (i think thats the spelling) The name is of the sidekick of Xena in the series


----------



## club_pranay (Oct 10, 2005)

techspot said:
			
		

> This required a very high VCORE of 1.7V and required liquid nitrogen to keep it cool enough to handle it.



lol, that's insane, with that stuff how can it be a "PC" that has a "thermodnamics/electrical engineering lab" as a system requirement.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 10, 2005)

Is there any software around for overclocking AMD CPUs. Any software but it shud not harm my PC in any other way except dat overclockin my CPU.

Plz asnwer me.

or tel me if no such software is made till date.


----------



## Retro (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that's really really amazing. That guy must have really tried hard to overclock it sooo much. But OMG! Look at the Vcore value 1.7V, man I don't even of something that high, seriously. I seriously never even believed that Intel could be overclocked above 5.5 GHZ but looks like 7.1 deserves a place in the Hall of Fame. Wonder, what will be Intel's response to this. They've never wanted members to tingle with their gads.



			
				An said:
			
		

> what did he used n how much did it costed?
> Also i'm having an AMD 1800+ proc. can any 1 tell me how to overclock my proccy. its speed is 1.1 GHz. i want to overclock it to a small extent upto where it is safe to do so n it shud not blow off.


He used Liquid Nitrogen to cool off his system and from what I remember in Chemistry, Nitrogen has a very low Melting Point, seriously low and that would have costed him hecka lotta money. One More thing that Japan is a naturally cooler country and has more greenery. I can't imagine this happening in Delhi or Chennai or Kolkatta for that matter. Anand, you can safely overclock your AMD to about 1.7 - 1.8 Ghz with no probs and cooling issues. My friend has done it to 2.3 but that required him to buy an extra coolin device.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 12, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> Anand, you can safely overclock your AMD to about 1.7 - 1.8 Ghz with no probs and cooling issues. My friend has done it to 2.3 but that required him to buy an extra coolin device.



Is that Anand for me??? plz answer...

I wanna how can i overclock not can i overclock.

Either call me Anindya or call me Mr.Incredible but dont call me Anand!


----------



## Retro (Oct 12, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> Retro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm sorry. Yes that was for you. Try this thread out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=442 - TheMask provides a good tutorial for you to learn. Otherwise, try this site out. It provides good info *www.7volts.com/overclock_tutorial.htm. If you still want more, feel free to contact me on MSN. PM me for my MSN ID.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 12, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> Try this thread out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=442 - TheMask provides a good tutorial for you to learn. Otherwise, try this site out. It provides good info *www.7volts.com/overclock_tutorial.htm. If you still want more, feel free to contact me on MSN. PM me for my MSN ID.



Listen man, i'd already visited The Mask's thread. its not for proccies with 133MHz as FSB which da original FSB of my proccy but it is clocked at 100.17Mhz. If u'll think u'll find that it is not actually oveclockin instead my proccy is underclocked. i know this is dun in AMD CPUs. so i wanna a way to set it at its original FSB.

Now, there r 2 ways 2 do it.

1st - go in da BIOS, increz da frequency but there is no frequency control in my BIOS. NOTE: - my BIOS is updated, in fact, i used to update my BIOS via EVEREST which used to gave a link to update my BIOS but since i've upgraded to XP from 98SE, dat link leads me to no-where. i think dat da site is providing no support for dat model now. My MOBO is Biostar M7VKQ. The last update i had was released on 03/03/03.

2nd - read ur manual and change da jumper settings but i don't hav my MOBO's manual, in fact, i hadn't been provided with my PC.

so i'm willing to get any software which'll overclock like those which overclocks GFX Cards.

BTW if any1 hav time and knowledge, so, can he search for my MOBO's BIOS's updates. i dun whatever i can do.

Note: i ve visited my MOBO's manufacturer's site.

PS: if u ppl want, i can giv details of my BIOS.

Thanx!


----------



## vmp_vivek (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh my !   Overclocking has reached 7 GHz !


----------



## Deep (Oct 13, 2005)

some images posted by that jap. guy here:

*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70225&page=5&pp=25

Deep


----------



## raj14 (Oct 13, 2005)

INCREDIBLE! 7.1GHz is a extremely impressive score, i am surprised, Intel CPUs have multi plier locked and Overclocking to this extent sounds too good to be truth  the biggest concern is Stabilty, at that speed, you'dnormally get BSOD and System Restarts :roll: The Guy has a done a remarkable job for sure, too bad P4 is dead, maybe an AMD X2 or Intel Exteme Edition 840 Next Time


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 13, 2005)

Someone help me also yaar!


----------



## ashnik (Oct 16, 2005)

the coolest one


----------



## hack expert (Oct 16, 2005)

send it to pluto ?????

man u can to a lot of better things to computers in the above amount


----------



## pirates1323 (Oct 16, 2005)

*img55.imageshack.us/img55/8035/72ghz6wc.jpg


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 17, 2005)

That is only on the Bios, 7.22Ghz 
Still interesting.
So can I go 3.6 Ghz stably, if I have AMD's Duelcore flagship model,  
with cooling available on the market (FAN cooling not liquid nitrogen!).


----------



## gycapri (Nov 4, 2005)

isnt overclocking bad 4 pc ???

i just want my pc overclock to 3.2ghz 

my pc is

p4 2.6ghz ,640mb ram

winxp os


----------



## KnightRider (Nov 6, 2005)

liquid nitrogen to cool it.. i winder how many galons will be used if used in india!


----------



## readermaniax (Nov 6, 2005)

mmmmmmmm........very impresive


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 6, 2005)

now i know..why sales of ac is rising in India


----------



## p_d5010 (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw the screenshots. Mind me, its really gonna be fake, if you want I can show you that my pc can be overclocked to 9ghz, and then paste some super pi scores beyond that and some cooling stuff.........Well, you guys, dont see me by that view of urs, i am telling it really,. Heres how to get those ai booster screenshots:
for all users using asus motherboard and ai booster, just click on ai nos overclock mode 10% and click apply, for 2-3 seconds, the meter will show speed upto 9ghz and the temperature up to 150 deg Celcius....then will return to normal......this 2-3 seconds are enough to take the screenshot and fool people. And again for proof; look at the temperature in that screenshot; it says 121 deg celcius......thats what i explained what happens when u apply settings on ai booster.......i think its fake


----------



## p_d5010 (Nov 18, 2005)

well if you want i can also tell you how to make it post 9ghz in bios............and in my comp


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 23, 2005)

Interesting....., 
Can you give a screenshot?


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 26, 2005)

man that's one hell of an overclock ..  

nice to know that precotts can be  overclocked with appropriate cooling solutions ..


----------



## jay4u (Dec 1, 2005)

i had heard of it.. some crazy guy used nitrogen cooling system to keep the processor cool.... WEIRD.. REALLY WEIRD


----------



## Sreekanth V (Dec 1, 2005)

One Question- Will Nitrogen cooling system be the future of cooling solution?
(Atleast for AMD or P4 extreem Ghz processors)


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

i have heard liquid nitrogen cooling system costs abt 6.5 k !!!


----------



## rajeshgoli (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tom's hardware had tried something like this*

You can see record of their attempt at:
*www.tomshardware.com/cpu/20031230/


----------

